# starting a home business



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

This is all very new to us and any information would be appreciated...pros as well as cons.

David is creating extracts that can rarely be found; and I will be selling all the nice jewelry I've inherited and accumulated throughout the years.

We want to set up an on-line shop and have no idea how. We will need advertising and have no idea what good methods for this is. We're considering Craigslist but do not know if an on-line shop can be attached to it; and we're considering eBay, again not knowing if an on-line shop can be connected. 

If you were setting up (or have done so) such shops, I would very much appreciate your sharing your experiences as for as what worked best for you and why..as well as what you would not do again.


----------



## thesedays (Feb 25, 2011)

Check out Etsy - Your place to buy and sell all things handmade, vintage, and supplies. That's the perfect website for this kind of thing.


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

Hello, I began by selling things I made and found on EBay and set up an Ebay store. Did that for quite a while and then made a Yahoo store cause it was user friendly. Ebay tapered off and I gave up my store there but still post a few for sale ads there. My Yahoo store is the basic one for about 40 per month plus some little fees that come through when I sell through certain links? Even with out having the Ebay store I still pay 8-10 per month to ebay for listing and sales.

I know an Amazon store won't work, sadly, because you would need to purchase UBC codes for each variety of each item and it would cost about five grand to get started! I had really wanted to sell on Amazon and thought of just buying a few UBC codes to use but that is still over a grand!

Just take your time, do your research like you are doing, ask lots of questions etc. I have been with yahoo stores for over 5 years now and have been happy with them. KC Example for my yahoo store can be found at News & Notes


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Thank you both. I will do some looking around on those two sites.


----------



## Irish (Feb 10, 2012)

Don't forget to do a FB page. Also, get on Pinterest. 

I didn't have much luck on Etsy or Bonanza. There are other more upscale spots like Artfire and something else, whose name escapes me, but they are there. Just going to pay a bit more. I don't know if they are worth it or not. 

I have also found, when you do a biz online (mine is mainly person to person but do do online a bit), you spend a WHOLE lot of time on the computer. I never realized!! I'm still trying to streamline it, get all the ducks in a row. We were like you and your hubby, total newbies and learning one step at a time. It's really been an experience, but, there is only one way to do something and that's to step out and DO something, right or wrong!! Good luck!!


----------



## happychick (Sep 20, 2010)

We have sold on eBay, Etsy & Craiglist:
*eBay* is great if your listings sell every week and are popular - can't beat the traffic & ease of dealing with hundreds of people a week. The fees do add up, but it is worth trying out all the most popular sites for selling and see which one(s) work the best for your items.
*Etsy* is really good for handmade items, jewelry and some craft supplies. The traffic is slower then eBay, but if your items are popular you can get just as much traffic as eBay. There are certain things that sell better on Etsy vs eBay, collectors looking to bid in active auctions for rare items will go to eBay. People looking for unique handmade items, costuming, vintage things, clothing etc will find you easier on Etsy. Most people I know have a shop on both eBay & Etsy (double the traffic). Etsy is easier to set up and you don't have a hold on your money & have account limits like you do with a new eBay account.
*Craigslist* we only use for selling large items (furniture, etc) that is not practical for shipping. In our area it is very popular and can move items quickly. You don't create a online shop with craigslist. You can advertise your other shops on there though (free). 

You should get a paypal account for EACH shop you do, as well as a gmail otherwise your personal email will get way out there. If you do Craigslist make sure to use a separate gmail account for your email address and don't put your phone or address on the listing. Lots of spam and stuff goes through craigslist, but if you have a free and anonymus email it's not a big deal.

Hope this helps you! Feel free to PM if you have particular questions with opening online shops on these sites, I am happy to help.
You can see my eBay & Etsy shop in my signature links:


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Irish, what is an "FB" page?
I'll need to google "Pinterest" to understand that site.

Happychick, thank you for your willingness to help. I may take you up on your offer. We sure are ignorant when it comes to online selling and I feel real vulnerable at this start-up time. (I'm checking out your sites.)


----------



## Irish (Feb 10, 2012)

Oh, sorry!! FB is Facebook. Pinterest, Pinterest / Home

Happy Chick has a lot of good advice. Feeling vulnerable is normal, I think. You have to start somewhere, so...start!!  I never have thought of a separate paypal account for each site, that's something to do! I'm on several boards get ideas from each of them, then try it out. The good news is, if you fall flat on your face, no one knows you, you change your user names (kind of like a Pen Name when publishing) and start all over. NOT to be used if you're trying to hide, but, if you need a fresh start!


----------



## PaulNKS (Jan 11, 2009)

I have been selling from my own website for over 5 years. I started using eBay just to get cash flow until my site started getting traffic.

CraigsList: I only use for large or one time items. 

eBay: I don't like them. I stopped using them for awhile and went to Etsy. Now I'm back to eBay and also Etsy. Where I may sell 2K per month on eBay, I only had two orders on Etsy last month.

Amazon: I think you get a different traffic set than with eBay. NOT ALL ITEMS have to have UPC codes. Some items are exempt such as the ones I make and sell.

My website and all associated costs including an SSL Certificate is less than $200 per year. I own my own domain.

I use one PayPal account and all my selling venues are tied to the one account.

I use a merchant account for my website and it is linked to a bank account just for that purpose.

The most important thing is to keep accurate accounting records. Don't "fudge" on your taxes. Report it all.

P.S. For advertising, I use Google Adwords. It has worked great for me.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Irish, I did go over to Pinterest and discovered I can advertise another site on it. I have not looked into FaceBook as yet....actually all this internet stuff is hard for me to grasp; yet I'm determined to sell all this jewelry even though many pieces I'ld like to keep. (I'll never wear it again.)

Paul, who is the host of your site? Also, what is "SSL Certificate and, if I need it, where do I obtain it?

My problem in owning my own site is that I don't have any credit cards with which to pay the host. I have to either use PayPal or send personal checks or money orders.

Yes, I believe setting up "one" bank account to deal with PayPal and all monetary exchanges would be wise...as would having a separate email for each site used.

There is just so much to learn and being on dial-up with a 21.6 kbps is making it even harder. (Years ago I did set up a personal site on "250free" using a lot of hotmail coding. It was fun to set up but very few ever saw it. This time I'ld like to set a site up right, even if it is just a shop somewhere with links to it from other places, though I'm still not sure if that is permissible.)

I sure appreciate all the help you folk are giving me in here. It helps take some of the feelings of being overwhelmed away.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

.... Been having problems as computer got dropped .... back now.

Did set up a shop at Jewelry for Sale 

Would appreciate any type critique. I set it up with Gamewood free and have not had time to advertise it anywhere. Still feel rather stuck and overwhelmed...think this is due to so much needing to be done on homestead (having little to do with selling jewelry). Hopefully, my nerves can settle enough to set some type of advertising (maybe even similar shops elsewhere).

You are all appreciated so very much. Thank you.


----------

